# A Landscape



## TerryCurley

I finished a landscape that I started a couple of weeks ago. 

Please give an honest critique. I have not had the best success with landscapes but I think this one has come out pretty good. Of course I'm a little biased.

I've been trying to improve my aerial perspective.


----------



## chanda95

There is nothing on this I would change..nothing. I love it.


----------



## TerryCurley

WOW Thank you Chanda.


----------



## Melody Jeoulex

Wow I love this!


----------



## Liz

Oh I love it! The mountains, the reflection, the sky, the perspective, you got it right on! Fantastic work Terry!


----------



## TerryCurley

Thank you so much Liz and Melody. It's so nice to have things coming together, I do a lot of practice.:vs_blush:


----------



## FanKi

That water girl! It's amazing, looks veery real! The reflections are amazing and that mountain in the background it's gorgeous. Love it.


----------



## dickhutchings

You're a very busy artist. This is my favorite.


----------



## Liz

Yeah you can see by the progress Terry has made that she is one busy artist. As I recall Terry said that she started painting last May, by the looks of the last few paintings she posted it looks like she's been at it for ages.


----------



## TerryCurley

Thank you Liz, it was May 2014 actually, so I've been at for about 18 months.

Thank you FanKi and Dickhutchings. I just love doing and paint whenever I can, so I guess I've gotten more like 3 years worth of practice in 18 months.


----------



## David Dream

:vs-kiss: love it! :vs_karate:


----------



## TerryCurley

Thank you David.


----------



## Liz

TerryCurley said:


> Thank you Liz, it was May 2014 actually, so I've been at for about 18 months.


I stand corrected, but that still is a short time. Give yourself a pat on the back for work well done.


----------



## ewenart

Dear artist, I love the feeling of being within this landscape. I'm an amateur artist, and definitely enjoy painting some of our local countrysides here, in Agyll, Scotland. If this painting is an example of your present standard? You certainly prove the point of good Landscape painting!

Many thanks for sharing, Ewen


----------



## TerryCurley

ewenart said:


> Dear artist, I love the feeling of being within this landscape. I'm an amateur artist, and definitely enjoy painting some of our local countrysides here, in Agyll, Scotland. If this painting is an example of your present standard? You certainly prove the point of good Landscape painting!
> 
> Many thanks for sharing, Ewen


Thank you very much. I'm an amateur also and sometimes just get lucky.


----------



## artbydee

Terry, This is one of my favorites, I love it....


----------



## TerryCurley

Thank you Dee.


----------



## Susan Mulno

Great job Terry! I think this is your most realistic landscape, vast improvement in your skills! You go girl!:vs_box::vs_sun::vs_clap:


----------



## TerryCurley

Thank you Susan. You are very kind.


----------



## TerryCurley

*Redid the Landscape.*

I redid the landscape painting. It came out a little different as do all the paintings I redo. I like this one better. Critiques to are greatly appreciated, they help me to improve.


----------



## chanda95

To be perfectly honest with you Terry - I prefer the first one you did. This one is very nice but I think the first one has more detail and has a softer feel. The newest one has harsher brush strokes and the mountain has less detail and the pathway detracts from the overall painting. I think you set the bar really high on the first painting to be truthful.


----------



## dacotah

I also would say the first one is my favorite. The thing that stick out to me are the farthest trees are darker and gain in brightness as you come closer and gives it depth. You and other might hate me for saying this but the close up trees on the left and right need to be separated or if it's one big tree maybe a little more detail into branches. Sorry I didn't want to be picky and I will probably get crap for saying it but that's what I noticed. I'm loving seeing you progress and you have come a long way quick. You have done very nice work. Congrats Terry.


----------



## TerryCurley

I would never give anyone a hard time about telling me what they see wrong with my paintings dacotah. That's how I improve. 

I tend to agree with you on the trees. I think I got kind of sloppy with them. I did the wet on wet thing and I should not have. 

The values of the trees are off because I started very light in the foothills but got to a totally dark (almost black) value too quickly. Then when I did the foreground trees I had no choice but to make them lighter in order to see them at all. :vs_blush:

Thank you for your honest critique.


----------



## TerryCurley

*Another try.*

This is my third attempt at this Alaskan Landscape. I changed it up just a little bit and I like it better than the previous two. What do you think?


----------



## Liz

To me the third one is better than the second one but I still like the first one best, the clouds look better on the first one, the clouds on the third painting came out kind of "heavy". The mountain looks better on the first one too. But over all, all three are still nicely painted.


----------



## TerryCurley

Yeah I wish I made the mountain in this one a little taller. Thanks for the critique Liz. I am more pleased with the foreground in this painting and less pleased with far away things. In the first one I nailed the far away things but the foreground to me seems less distinct. The second one is out of the contest as far as I'm concerned. I think I'm done with doing this landscape painting, at least for now.


----------



## chanda95

Beautiful work Terry! I personally still prefer the first one you did but this is a close second. I think you should be proud of them all to be honest. Your first one is just so so good that even trying to replicate that would be hard. Great job.


----------



## Jalapeno

They are all really nice.

If I had to choose I think I prefer the 1st but only because the composition on the third one drags my eye out to the lower left instead of inviting me to stay in the picture. Did you compose it that way by design? I am not saying it is wrong or bad, just asking if that was by design.


----------



## TerryCurley

Nope...I didn't compose it with the intent to drag you out of the picture. Didn't even notice that it did that. This is how my eye moves around the painting.


----------



## Susan Mulno

The last one is nice but I also join those who are loyal to the first painting.


----------

